# Latest article on contagious rash with wrestlers



## Ceicei (Jan 16, 2004)

Rash infects athletes 

High school wrestlers contract staph infection

A portion of the article says:

The bacteria responsible for staph is commonly carried on the skin or in the nose of healthy people. Sometimes, it causes an infection and is one of the most common causes of skin infections in the United States, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
      Usually the infections are minor and can be treated without antibiotics. But they can also cause serious infections, as in surgical wound infections or pneumonia. The real concern is that someone might get an antibiotic-resistant strain. Called methicillin-resistant staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), that's a potentially serious situation.

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,585038082,00.html


----------



## Zepp (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't think that contracting MRSA from an infected person is a considered a major risk.  It's more likely that one of these athletes will contract MRSA as a secondary infection while in the hospital.  (At least that's where it tends to happen most often anyways.)


----------

